# Modern Music



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 21, 2004)

I have been reading a lot of reformed articles etc... and have found a common distain for modern music. Never are bible verses given etc... and I can only partly understand the arguments against it.

Every generation has its own musical tastes and what I want to know is why must we (I am talking of people of my age group, 18-25 roughly) worship in accordance with the styles and fashions of 100-200 years ago.

I can not see what is inherently 'evil' about a style of music although I do agree that some music is getting out of hand. Much of what is around today is all 'I' focused but that does not always make the rest bad.

Throughout the Old Testament we have examples of people like Miriam and David who danced about and sang, praising God. How do traditionalists fit that into their theology?

Comments?

PS I am not saying traditional hymns are bad either and shouldn"(tm)t be sung...


----------



## kceaster (Aug 23, 2004)

Fraser,

The problem I have with most of the modern music is that it does not meet the following criteria:

1. Musicians are as well versed in the Scriptures and theology as they are in music.

2. Musicians are directed by godly men who hold them accountable.

3. The music is appropriately scrutinized by these elders who will either approve or disprove it for congregational singing.

Much of the hymnody that is accepted in Reformed circles was created by godly men and women who subjected their work to the church's purview. This is what is lacking in modern music.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## JohnV (Aug 23, 2004)

I agree with Kevin. I would only add a comment about modern music. If you take a hymn like [u:28f87b1250]O Worship the King[/u:28f87b1250] and see that it is no longer a cultural offering, if it ever was, but has lasted for its own value. For me that has to be important, that it outlasts the cultural setting that brought it into being; and for the reasons that Kevin gave, but also for its musical worth. 

Taste has something to do with it, but not in the modern sense, that every one likes their style of music. That is not taste, that is appetite. We don't want tuna that tastes good this time, we want tuna with good taste. And that is a whole different ball game than catering to people's likes and dislikes. People first have to learn to like good music, and learn what is good for what purposes. I still cringe when I hear a joyful praising lyric sung in minor key; how much worse when I hear it banged at with electric guitars.

Larry Norman was such a good example of this. What an artist he was. At the time we thought he was a musician through and through, and, some say, he was the Norman Greenbaughm of [u:28f87b1250]Spirit in the Sky[/u:28f87b1250]. His big Christian Rock album in the late sixties was a masterpiece. But for all that, it was just modern. It did not last. I can't remember one single song anymore. It was a catering to the crowd. The only one left is [u:28f87b1250]Spirit in the Sky[/u:28f87b1250]; but what is that banging at the end? What is that for? I'm musically inclined, and don't get it. 

When I was your age back then we felt the same way about modern music. I did my share of wanting to modernize church music. I don't feel that way anymore, and am sorry for many things I said back then. I just wasn't right about things. I was just taking advantage of the fact that the old stodgy establishment knew even less about music than I did. Or so I thought. We also have to learn to listen to the wisdom of tradition.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 23, 2004)

I partly have to agree with you both and don"(tm)t think I am all out against more traditional music - I actually enjoy it. But what about those that worship all the time with that music? Does it make them any more or less pious or any more or less Christian etc...? (I sure there is a word for it but I can not remember it)

I agree in the fact I believe the elders should screen the songs theologically or at least if we cant get reform in that area we/I can complain when they are not theologically correct. Last year back home someone pointed out one of the songs had an error in it but we did not do much more than talk about it - it never crossed our minds to tell the elders it shouldn"(tm)t be sung.

I also believe the maturity and piety of those leading worship is crucial. It seems so easy in some churches to get into worship because of their ability to sing. While I can not be the judge of these people I do have my suspicions.

So should I be against the style or should I be seeking reform in how the style is used?

Fraser


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Fraser-
For what it's worth, I like all kinds of music and my theology is distinctly Reformed. I hold to the regulative principle, but I find sometimes I disagree with others who claim to hold to the principle also.

Within nearly every genre there is music useful for the kingdom. The converse is also true. 

The reason for some of the complaints against "modern" music is that some Christians have difficulty seeing past their own cultural conditioning. Some of the concerns are valid, others are not.


----------



## Authorised (Aug 23, 2004)

I think Christians too often try to have a "Christian" counterpart to go with the world. Rock music reminds me of the atmosphere in which it most commonly exists: perversion, drugs, etc, etc. Southern Gospel (as in the fast, syncopated stuff) reminds me of those concerts where man is always the one being glorified, despite the religiously oriented music. I always used to cringe when, in my SBC church, the congregation would clap after a solo during offertory. Do people realize what that's saying?

I play piano for my church, and while I do make the chords from the hymnal fuller and interesting, I don't purposely change the rythm, or add extra beats to make the music seem to "move" more...however I do add in a few here and there because our church can't count to four. Seriously though, I find it distracting when a piano player (or any other who plays an instrument) plays in such a way which draws attention to himself and away from the worship. That can be just as bad as rock music within a church.


----------

